# Superprodigy geometry



## miguel33 (Dec 2, 2002)

Can anyone help me, I'm trying to figure out if this bike would fit me? Does anyone have the toptube length for the superprodigys (or is that superprodigies)? I'd be particularly interested in the 54 & 56 TT length, since I would fit one of those, or neither. If they were made in different sizes (i.e., 55) please inform.

Many thanks.


----------

